# Anyone listen to Within Temptation?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, though I only own a few of their songs. When I used to watch _The Vampire Diaries_ years ago, they had a scene with 'All I Need' playing, which is my favorite of Within Temptation's tunes.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Great band. Lots of great songs. Check out ' Our Solemn Hour'. Another band you might like is Nightwish. Happy listening!!


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

Agree, great band indeed. Howling is an awesome song, Black Symphony is a great live disc/DVD with a lot of their gems.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I tried listening to some of their more recent cover songs, but I cannot take her voice for extended periods of time


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Amazing band, got to see them live, and what an experience! I'm pretty big into the Symphonic Metal, especially the female fronted bands. My favorite is Leave's Eyes, but I'm also found of Mindattsol, Nightwish, and Lacunia Coil.


----------

